# Opinions on Boulevard Trees



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If I had to pick, it would be the crabapple( flowers) or the elm. The ginko produces smelly fruit and the hackberry has no appeal at all.


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

chrisn said:


> If I had to pick, it would be the crabapple( flowers) or the elm. The ginko produces smelly fruit and the hackberry has no appeal at all.


I'm with you on the hackberry. However on the ginko, there is a male and female tree, only the female produces that smelly fruit. I was assured by a couple of the local nurseries that they only sold the male variety.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

was assured by a couple of the local nurseries that they only sold the male variety.

Don't bet on it,:whistling2: but even still they are not much to look at and have the potential to get very large,not a good thing for a snall space.


----------



## AustinREDevelop (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, hackberry is a poor choice because they are weak when it comes to staying put in any sort of storm. We lost a ton of them in a recent hail/windstorm. And like others mentioned, they are not aesthetically pleasing in any way. 



hort.ufl.edu/*trees*/CELOCCA.pdf


----------

